
The Chicago Tylenol Poisonings - cstross
https://www.talkmurderwithme.com/blog/2018/11/9/the-chicago-tylenol-poisonings
======
cstross
Posted because it's a reminder of what can happen when our supply chains are
insecure. (As a result of this incident, tamper-proof packaging on over the
counter meds became a thing …)

